
Boxee adds Hulu support - sant0sk1
http://blog.boxee.tv/2008/10/20/hola-hulu/
======
paul9290
For me I was glad to see Joost become web only. With everything on the web
that once required an install(IM, Music players like WinAmp) , I no longer
install applications. Rather I just open Firefox to enjoy the media Im
interested in through various startups/sites.

I think I dont see the need for a media viewer because I have a Mac Mini
connected to a large LCD TV, use wireless mouse as remote and firefox add-on
fire gestures to enlarge text.

Do you guys have a web service? Everyone is different and many may want a
front-end, but Windows Media Center has been out forever...

Just some thoughts... I just think everything will be through a web browser.
Maybe turn boxee into the first media web browser!

